# Art Approval Tools Save Time, Decrease Errors, Speed Order Production



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The art approval segment of Inksoft’s online, ecommerce, and business tools program is specifically designed for apparel decorators needing to create, send, and manage art approvals. Not only will you be able to make a more professional impression on your customers, you’ll be more efficient and greatly enhance the communication between you, your staff, and the client, resulting in less errors and lost time. 

Art approvals establishes a company procedure that everyone knows and follows that allows for greater consistency, faster training, and streamlines the art to production process. The major tools of this software are divided into two categories, creation and management. 

The management functions ensure that once art is created, it is labeled and archived in such a way to make it searchable by a variety of details. For example, client name, company name, email address, date of creation, etc. This makes it easier to find art even when the client’s name or company name may have been misplaced or forgotten. 

Approved art can then be quickly converted into a quote or an invoice without having to re-enter any information. 

Design creation is accomplished by creating an original design offline or receiving customer-provided artwork and uploading it to Inksoft. Or you can choose from hundreds of clipart and template designs inside the program. 

Once a design is uploaded, it can be previewed and changed in a variety of ways to result in the desired effect. These are just a few of the many tools of the Art Approvals segment. To find out more about this program, go to InkSoft Quoting & Art Approval Software for Printers | InkSoft. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at InkSoft | Online T-Shirt Designer & Business Software for Printers.


----------

